# Trailer Registration



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

I can't believe how difficult it is to register an out of state boat in this state. Anyway, if my trailer is less than 4,000 pounds (I have a 17' Lund), do I need to register it like I do my car?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think you mean less then 400lbs? All you have to do to register a trailer is to have it weighed. Then take the weigh slip to BMV to get a license for it or if you have the old registration from the person you bought it off is take the registration to BMV to get a license.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Mike F. said:


> I can't believe how difficult it is to register an out of state boat in this state. Anyway, if my trailer is less than 4,000 pounds (I have a 17' Lund), do I need to register it like I do my car?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike.


Yep. Pain in the butt. I bought a boat and owner couldn't find old registration. Called manufacturer who kindly emailed me the factory trailer specs. Took that to BMV - nope! What?! Need old registration or needs weighed for us to help you. Asked: "how do I weigh a trailer with a boat on it? Answer: put your boat in the water, leave it there unattended, go get trailer weighed, then bring us the slip from a certified scale on this document we give you. Asked: it's winter and all the lakes and rivers are frozen. Answer: weight till spring! Asked: Want to go to Florida- no other way? Answer: you could weigh both and get a manufacture statement of what the boat weighs and we'll subtract it! Asked: I already tried that. I just tried to give you the manufacturers trailer documents. Answer: Oh, we can't use that, just a boat manufacturer document! WT.........?


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

take the paper you got to a ceftified scale maybe they can give you a weigh slip from that


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

I was just at the BMV to transfer the out of state title to an Ohio title. The lady asked me if the trailer was over 4,000 pounds and I said no. In MN, trailers aren't registered. I actually stood in line at the BMV for the boat registration and the girl said they don't handle it and to go to the DNR. Why in the hell didn't she tell me she could register my trailer?!?! This will be my third trip back to the BMV. The first time the bank gave me a duplicate title when I paid off my dad's loan (he died in 2012, my mom moved to Montana and she signed the original title, the dupe had a more recent date). This state is jacked when it comes to registrations.


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

arlee13 said:


> I think you mean less then 400lbs? All you have to do to register a trailer is to have it weighed. Then take the weigh slip to BMV to get a license for it or if you have the old registration from the person you bought it off is take the registration to BMV to get a license.


Arlee,

I was using the threshold for state uses for non-commercial trailers:

*Non-Commercial Trailer*

Weighs less than 4,000 lbs.
Title is not issued
Ohio driver license or state ID
Proof of weight: Official Weight Slip (form BMV 5721), or Manufacturer’s Certificate of Origin (MCO) / Statement of Origin (MSO), or if using previous owner’s Ohio registration, complete a notarized Affidavit of Original Weight (form BMV 5728) available at any local deputy registrar license agency
Mike.


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

So...after all the research on the trailer, I realized the lady at the BMV didn't title my motor. I just got the boat title transferred in my name and the boat registration. Do I need a title to the motor too? It's a 115 Mercury. Unfortunately, during the process of transferring from an out of state title she took my notarized bill of sale and now I no longer have it.

Mike.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

A guy I know in Michigan built a camping trailer from scratch except for the axle/wheels and he said their BMV wanted the serial number from the axle. I forget if he mentioned weight.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I took a weight slip for the trailer to our local BMV and told them the trailer was a boat trailer and the name of the trailer and they sold me a license plate, sticker, and gave me a registration slip to keep in my vehicle. I also bought a car out of Nevada and had no problem getting an Ohio Title. I do not know what county you live in but I would go to a different BMV. I believe all BMV are ran by private individuals in Ohio.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The deputy registrar locations are contractors.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Mike F. said:


> So...after all the research on the trailer, I realized the lady at the BMV didn't title my motor. I just got the boat title transferred in my name and the boat registration. Do I need a title to the motor too? It's a 115 Mercury. Unfortunately, during the process of transferring from an out of state title she took my notarized bill of sale and now I no longer have it.
> 
> Mike.


Yep, you need a title for the motor


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

Got the title for the motor today and called Shoreland'r who will be sending a letter specifying the weight. They can't send me the MCO unless it's requested by the BMV or law enforcement. Go figure.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike F. said:


> Got the title for the motor today and called Shoreland'r who will be sending a letter specifying the weight. They can't send me the MCO unless it's requested by the BMV or law enforcement. Go figure.


PM sent.


----------



## Mike F. (Mar 22, 2016)

So I was able to get a plate by obtaining a letter from the manufacturer and then purchasing a commercial trailer. Expiration is based on my SS# which will occur in August at that time I can convert it to non-commercial (since the weight is registered by the state on the commercial registration) which expires based on my birthday in January. At that point, I can renew it online for a year. Cost to register a commercial trailer is more, but it was all prorated based on the expiration dates. Overall, I spent more, but saved some time and I n the end I have a registered trailer. Crazy.

Mike.


----------



## ebay_bob (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been through this a few times and never had a problem. To prevent headaches, call the title office in ADVANCE of purchasing and let them know what state you are buying from and they will tell you what you need to obtain. Each state has different requirements. If you are buying from a state that does not title trailers, then you just need a bill of sale. If the trailer is more than 4,000 pounds, then you need to purchase a commercial license, which costs a bit more but you don't have to have the boat weighed. Unless you have a really heavy boat, you can leave it on the trailer and take it to any truck stop that has certified scales. As long as the boat/trailer is less than 4,000 pounds, which is most fishing boats, you are good to go for a standard registration. 

Motors over 10 hp need to be titled in Ohio. If you buy from a state that does not title the motor, you need a notorized bill of sale (date, price, serial, amount of sale). Can't stress enough that you need to call the title office before you buy, let them know the state you plan to purchase from and ask them what you need to obtain. Hope that helps


----------

